# Affiliation New Juice Line Movie



## Paulie (20/3/17)

Hey all 

Checkout the video we made for whats coming soon

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Anneries (20/3/17)

SO, it is six flavours, I must be honest, I read them as 3 .. haha .. Rusky Crumble, Peachey Grapey and Coco Ricey

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Neval630 (20/3/17)

Can we have the juice already pls Mr Paulie . The wait is killing me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/17)

@Paulie that is awesome!
Congrats. Looks very exciting.

But I am confused, are these six flavours combined to make combinations? 
I thought I saw Peachy Grapey in the other thread yet Peach and Grape are mentioned separately here?
Have I missed something somewhere?

Exciting anyway - just want to know more.
Tell us!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paulie (20/3/17)

Silver said:


> @Paulie that is awesome!
> Congrats. Looks very exciting.
> 
> But I am confused, are these six flavours combined to make combinations?
> ...



There Six But the last doc it did look like there but there defiantly six i think no yes lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/17)

Paulie said:


> There Six But the last doc it did look like there but there defiantly six i think no yes lol



Sorry bro - I just can't understand you fully here!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (20/3/17)

Silver said:


> Sorry bro - I just can't understand you fully here!




There six different juices bud

1) Coco
2) Rusky
3) Ricey
4) Peachy
5) Grapey
6) Crumble

The first document we put out the flavours we close to one another so it looked like three hence the video showing six

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/17)

Paulie said:


> There six different juices bud
> 
> 1) Coco
> 2) Rusky
> ...



Ah ok - thanks @Paulie
I was quite confused, so thanks for clearing that up.

I think I will like Coco and Grapey. Maybe Peachy, but depends on the peach in there...

Bring it on!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Anneries (20/3/17)

I was actually looking forward to Coco Ricey. I imagined a cocopops/chocolate cereal vape. 
And Rusky crumble gave me the impresion of "ouma beskuit". 
But granted 6 new flavours is welcome!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie (22/3/17)

Anneries said:


> I was actually looking forward to Coco Ricey. I imagined a cocopops/chocolate cereal vape.
> And Rusky crumble gave me the impresion of "ouma beskuit".
> But granted 6 new flavours is welcome!


lol those are what the are hint hint

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## phanatik (22/3/17)

will there be sample packs?


----------



## Silver (22/3/17)

phanatik said:


> will there be sample packs?



Ooh, sample packs! 
Don't get me started on sample packs!
@Paulie if there are sample packs I call dibs on a full set, name the price


----------



## phanatik (22/3/17)

Silver said:


> Ooh, sample packs!
> Don't get me started on sample packs!
> @Paulie if there are sample packs I call dibs on a full set, name the price



@Paulie me too pls...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/17)

@Paulie !!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (22/3/17)

There will be promo girls at vape meet next weekend offering tasters

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (22/3/17)

Paulie said:


> There will be promo girls at vape meet next weekend offering tasters



@Paulie !!!
You beauty - am looking forward

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (22/3/17)

Paulie said:


> There will be promo girls at vape meet next weekend offering tasters


Are the promo girls slappers or kickers


----------



## Paulie (30/3/17)

and it's a go .







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Baker (28/1/18)

Anyone know where i can find this, specifically Coco, in 120ml and 0mg?


----------



## JuanDre' (28/1/18)

Baker said:


> Anyone know where i can find this, specifically Coco, in 120ml and 0mg?


Vape Cartel in Plumsted.

Sent from my HUAWEI TIT-U02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baker (28/1/18)

JuanDre' said:


> Vape Cartel in Plumsted.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI TIT-U02 using Tapatalk



Thanks. Last I checked they didn't have 0mg, I'll check tomorrow again.


----------



## JuanDre' (28/1/18)

Baker said:


> Thanks. Last I checked they didn't have 0mg, I'll check tomorrow again.


Ok.

Sent from my HUAWEI TIT-U02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (28/1/18)

@Paulie But Affiliation already has a Coco, Just Peach and Grape King. I bought them months ago but haven't got around to trying them yet. 
I'm rather confused


----------



## Paulie (30/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @Paulie But Affiliation already has a Coco, Just Peach and Grape King. I bought them months ago but haven't got around to trying them yet.
> I'm rather confused




Not sure what you mean?


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (30/1/18)

Paulie said:


> Not sure what you mean?


I think @Hooked thought this is a new thread instead of one which was revived

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (30/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> I think @Hooked thought this is a new thread instead of one which was revived


Ahh


----------



## Hooked (30/1/18)

Apologies @Paulie, @Smoke_A_Llama is quite right!


----------

